# Ford websites



## Gab250 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, I'm over here in australia, and we need some specific information about some American fords. Does anyone know any forums that I can check out that might have some information? We are looking into getting into the current crop of Ford engine management.

Gab


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.thedieselstop.com/


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jan 15, 2010)

I use http://www.ford-trucks.com/


----------



## t613 (Jan 18, 2010)

*sites*

www.powerstroke.org

www.powerstrokenation.com

www.thedieselstop.com (don't mention anything about DPF deletes or voiding emissions equipt. here, you'll be banned)

www.ford-trucks.com

www.thedieselgarage.com

These are some of my favorites, next to arboristsite!

Good luck and have fun. Tim


----------

